

Ask HN: What is your prefered language for OS independant developement? - joushx

Which programming language you`re using for portable application with UI and why? Qt, Java, C#/Mono...?
======
mindcrime
At the moment, my primary language of choice is Groovy. Second to that, Java.

If I'm using anything else, it's probably chosen because it's purpose specific
in some way (like using Prolog for logic programming or R for statistics,
etc.).

We're not really doing anything that uses a desktop UI interface (ie, it's all
web based) but I have some ideas for some things we may do later that we might
build on top of SWT (Eclipse).

------
thejteam
I've used QT mostly. We use it because all of our code is C++ and so is QT.
Also the documentation is among the best I have seen and there are some great
books on the topic.

------
swah
When possible, make it a web app. Otherwise, I'd love to know more about
Sublime Text and Light Table approaches, as they work well enough.

~~~
philipbjorge
A slightly hackish proof of concept IDE I built called Turbo Impress is built
off the same technologies that Light Table is using.

<https://github.com/philipbjorge/Turbo-Impress>

Specifically, I use the Node Webkit project which is an app runtime built on
top of Chromium and Node.js. A pretty neat way to get effectively free cross-
platform support on Windows, OSX, and Linux.

<https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit>

I'm not sure how Sublime is getting their cross platform support. I've been
interested in it for a while though, so I hope someone chimes in.

------
inetsee
ASM.js is inherently cross-platform and its performance is becoming quite
impressive.

------
sachin0235
Java

------
Ologn
My interest is: * A portable programming framework including UI * The
portability includes being portable to Android * Already has a large base of
open source code written in it

The framework that satisfied all these conditions was Simple DirectMedia
Layer, version 1.2. Cross-platform games and applications which have been in
development for over a decade can be ported with incredible ease to Android.

I have a particular focus on Android though, so your needs may be different in
other cases.

